# I'm going to KILL my computer...



## 007 (Sep 20, 2009)

This fucking computer... I'm about ready to take it outside and beat it with a sledge hammer and pic like I did it's predecessor. First the Lite-on DVD started screwing up and wouldn't play DVD's, then the sound card lost it's driver somehow, so I decided to just throw in the System Recovery disc and restore it, so then the fucker tells me I can only use my recovery disc on an HP computer, which it is, a HP Pavilion. So this thing is screwed and I have no way to fix it.

Are there any computer guru's here that may have heard of this before and have some idea how to get past this problem?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> This fucking computer... I'm about ready to take it outside and beat it with a sledge hammer and pic like I did it's predecessor. First the Lite-on DVD started screwing up and wouldn't play DVD's, then the sound card lost it's driver somehow, so I decided to just throw in the System Recovery disc and restore it, so then the fucker tells me I can only use my recovery disc on an HP computer, which it is, a HP Pavilion. So this thing is screwed and I have no way to fix it.
> 
> Are there any computer guru's here that may have heard of this before and have some idea how to get past this problem?


well, dont call HP support
they will tell you you need a new mouse, and say they will send you one only to send you a new VGA cable
you call them back and tell them you got the wrong part, they'll tell you they are sorry and will send the correct part, but never send it


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Sep 20, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> This fucking computer... I'm about ready to take it outside and beat it with a sledge hammer and pic like I did it's predecessor. First the Lite-on DVD started screwing up and wouldn't play DVD's, then the sound card lost it's driver somehow, so I decided to just throw in the System Recovery disc and restore it, so then the fucker tells me I can only use my recovery disc on an HP computer, which it is, a HP Pavilion. So this thing is screwed and I have no way to fix it.
> 
> Are there any computer guru's here that may have heard of this before and have some idea how to get past this problem?



Was the recovery disk the one that came with the computer?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > This fucking computer... I'm about ready to take it outside and beat it with a sledge hammer and pic like I did it's predecessor. First the Lite-on DVD started screwing up and wouldn't play DVD's, then the sound card lost it's driver somehow, so I decided to just throw in the System Recovery disc and restore it, so then the fucker tells me I can only use my recovery disc on an HP computer, which it is, a HP Pavilion. So this thing is screwed and I have no way to fix it.
> ...


sometimes it doesnt matter
the file that controls that could be one of the ones messed up


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > This fucking computer... I'm about ready to take it outside and beat it with a sledge hammer and pic like I did it's predecessor. First the Lite-on DVD started screwing up and wouldn't play DVD's, then the sound card lost it's driver somehow, so I decided to just throw in the System Recovery disc and restore it, so then the fucker tells me I can only use my recovery disc on an HP computer, which it is, a HP Pavilion. So this thing is screwed and I have no way to fix it.
> ...



HP support has to be some of the worst in the industry. You'll get some woman in india that you can't even understand.


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > This fucking computer... I'm about ready to take it outside and beat it with a sledge hammer and pic like I did it's predecessor. First the Lite-on DVD started screwing up and wouldn't play DVD's, then the sound card lost it's driver somehow, so I decided to just throw in the System Recovery disc and restore it, so then the fucker tells me I can only use my recovery disc on an HP computer, which it is, a HP Pavilion. So this thing is screwed and I have no way to fix it.
> ...



Yeah, but I should be able to use these with quite a few different models so long as they're HP's.

You put the disc in, shut off the computer, wait thirty seconds, turn computer on, it initializes and then says "ERROR, this disc will only work in HP computers, please call your HP support center." Bull shit...


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...


if the recovery disk wasn't the one that came with the computer, you won't be able to do the auto install.  It will give you the message he mentioned.  That is why I asked. Sometimes there is a workaround that kind of problem.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Sep 20, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



If that is the original disk, it could be that your drive is going bad and not properly reading the sectors on the disc.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...


i have an HP laptop
nice equipment
but there was a problem with the little IR remote that came with it
and the IR receiver didn't show up in device manager
i called support and they told me the remote was bad and it needed to be replaced
they sent me a package that had a replacement express slot (where the remote is stored and charged) and not the remote
i called back, they said they would send the right part but never did
but they never understand that the remote wasn't the problem, but they scripts said that any problem with remotes had to have the remote replaced first

in spite of the fact i KNEW what the problem was, the IR receiver wasn't working
and since it didn't show up in device manager even as an unknown device, that told me the receiver was the faulty point
but i could never get that through to the support people
your best bet, buy a RETAIL version of windows and use that


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > BasicGreatGuy said:
> ...


there are a lot of possibilities that would cause that


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Sep 20, 2009)

Which version of Windows?


----------



## alan1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> This fucking computer... I'm about ready to take it outside and beat it with a sledge hammer and pic like I did it's predecessor. First the Lite-on DVD started screwing up and wouldn't play DVD's, then the sound card lost it's driver somehow, so I decided to just throw in the System Recovery disc and restore it, so then the fucker tells me I can only use my recovery disc on an HP computer, which it is, a HP Pavilion. So this thing is screwed and I have no way to fix it.
> 
> Are there any computer guru's here that may have heard of this before and have some idea how to get past this problem?



If you want, I'll look up the "restore factory settings".  It's a key you can hit while booting up any HP computer.  Problem is, you lose everything you've ever installed.


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > BasicGreatGuy said:
> ...



Well, I'd have sworn that these three recovery discs were to this computer. I've never had to restore this thing and these discs were never opened. But, I guess there is a chance they could have been for the previous machine. That leads to the next question then, where the heck are the restore discs for THIS machine? Better start looking...


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > BasicGreatGuy said:
> ...


I was surprised it read it at all, because the drive not reading DVD's was the reason this whole thing started.


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Which version of Windows?



XP Home.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Sep 20, 2009)

1) backup everything you care for onto some external source
2) if it's a desktop, open it up and gently vacuum out all the dust bunnies
3) reinstall the operating system
4) enjoy a computer that runs like new.


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > This fucking computer... I'm about ready to take it outside and beat it with a sledge hammer and pic like I did it's predecessor. First the Lite-on DVD started screwing up and wouldn't play DVD's, then the sound card lost it's driver somehow, so I decided to just throw in the System Recovery disc and restore it, so then the fucker tells me I can only use my recovery disc on an HP computer, which it is, a HP Pavilion. So this thing is screwed and I have no way to fix it.
> ...



Yeah I'm going to have to get an external hard drive and download some stuff before I try that. I have way to much stuff on here that I do not want to lose.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


how old is this machine?
new machines dont come with a restore disk
you have to MAKE one after you start it up


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think it's time for a new computer. This is an HP Pavilion a1610n, 2.4M AMD Athlon, 1G memmory and three plus years old. I'm thinking this is looking pretty good right now... HP - Pavilion Desktop with AMD Phenom&#8482; X4 Quad-Core Processor - p6130y


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > BasicGreatGuy said:
> ...



I did have to do that with a computer long ago... but I don't recall ever even seeing that option offered on this computer.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Sep 20, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> This fucking computer... I'm about ready to take it outside and beat it with a sledge hammer and pic like I did it's predecessor. First the Lite-on DVD started screwing up and wouldn't play DVD's, then the sound card lost it's driver somehow, so I decided to just throw in the System Recovery disc and restore it, so then the fucker tells me I can only use my recovery disc on an HP computer, which it is, a HP Pavilion. So this thing is screwed and I have no way to fix it.
> 
> Are there any computer guru's here that may have heard of this before and have some idea how to get past this problem?






Try India.


----------



## Toro (Sep 20, 2009)

Pale

I was so pissed off at my computer I literally walked into a store the next day and bought a Mac.

I couldn't be happier.

Macs cost more but given how many PCs I burned through, I figured I have saved money over the long run.

If you're pissed off at your PC, I'd suggest you do what I do - say goodbye to Microsoft forever.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> I think it's time for a new computer. This is an HP Pavilion a1610n, 2.4M AMD Athlon, 1G memmory and three plus years old. I'm thinking this is looking pretty good right now... HP - Pavilion Desktop with AMD Phenom&#8482; X4 Quad-Core Processor - p6130y


i'd go with Dell, if you stay with a PC
you already know HP support sucks


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Toro said:


> Pale
> 
> I was so pissed off at my computer I literally walked into a store the next day and bought a Mac.
> 
> ...


you must be hard on computers
and a hint for ya, you will still face similar problems with a MAC


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2009)

I do appreciate the suggestions, but I don't want a Dell or a Mac. But I do know a new one is in order. This one is fucked. The recovery discs I have for it are not to this computer. I was supposed to make discs and never did. Not only that, I never allocated more space to my system restore that automatically shut off long ago, so I can't back it up either. Online help for a driver or an update is so convoluted and pathetic it's a worthless effort, as I've been at it now for about eight hours. I'm just screwed with this one. So it goes.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> I do appreciate the suggestions, but I don't want a Dell or a Mac. But I do know a new one is in order. This one is fucked. The recovery discs I have for it are not to this computer. I was supposed to make discs and never did. Not only that, I never allocated more space to my system restore that automatically shut off long ago, so I can't back it up either. Online help for a driver or an update is so convoluted and pathetic it's a worthless effort, as I've been at it now for about eight hours. I'm just screwed with this one. So it goes.


best thing i can suggest right now, is an external hard drive to copy anything you cant re-create and then just get a retail copy of Windows and do a clean install
you can TRY calling HP support and HOPE they can get you a recovery disk, but i doubt they will understand what you are REALLY asking for

the machine is still good
and before you trash it, send it my way and i'll install win7 on it


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 21, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> This fucking computer... I'm about ready to take it outside and beat it with a sledge hammer and pic like I did it's predecessor. First the Lite-on DVD started screwing up and wouldn't play DVD's, then the sound card lost it's driver somehow, so I decided to just throw in the System Recovery disc and restore it, so then the fucker tells me I can only use my recovery disc on an HP computer, which it is, a HP Pavilion. So this thing is screwed and I have no way to fix it.
> 
> Are there any computer guru's here that may have heard of this before and have some idea how to get past this problem?



Easiest solution (I know I'm repetitive about this) get Ubuntu. 

You lose a driver, a quick mouse click will get it back. Live CD always works no matter what computer you're on. Everything Windoze has in point and click. Blah blah blah ... I'm going to get boring if I continue on that.


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 21, 2009)

Backup for KK.  I know I sound boring but it's true.  I also keep a copy of Knoppix on a usb so if I ever stuff up Ubuntu (which I am highly likely to do) then I can boot into Knoppix off the usb and fix what I screwed up.

I had many problems with associated bits of XP Pro that eventually I just gave up and began experimenting with Linux.  Okay it was a steep learning curve (for me) but I'm glad I took the plunge.

Anyway, sorry if it's predictable and boring but really unless you're heavily into games then a Linux distro is probably going to cause less problems in the long run.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Pale
> ...


Except, with the MAC there is a program called "Pacifist" that allows you to install any individual piece of software like a driver or whatever from the install discs without having to install the whole system.
I'm surprised there isn't similar SW for Wintel PCs.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


uh there is


but you like MACS?
what a shock
did you know Rush is a MAC guy too


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 21, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



With Windoze you have to know the driver name and all that, then download from a website. With Linux you just use Synaptic ... so um ... yeah. PC's have that "ability" just like Macs, Ubuntu just simplifies it.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


actually, no you dont
you dont have to know the file name and havent for years


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Hmm .. well, that's how I always did it.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


i just use the "update driver" option


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 21, 2009)

Pale, three things to check.  the first and easiest is replace the battery on the mobo, it can cause some weird things to happen if it's going bad.  (Is the time/date on your computer constant or does it lose time?)  The other issue could be the power supply could be bad, you can get a new one for 40 to 60 bucks, go with no less than a 500 watt.  Number three, if you can use a flash drive to back up you docs/pics/search history/address book/messages and anything else you think is vital.  when you're done go to DOS command and type "format c:" which should wipe your hard drive.  Reload your OS, make sure you put a good antivirus on the new install then after you've reloaded the programs you want put the flash drive back in and run a scan on it before restoring it on your computer.  the last potential is it sounds like you may have picked up a bug.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 22, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


I was also a Betamax user. 
Of course, I never said he was STUPID like you, only that he is a PREMEDITATED liar.


> Any fool can tell the truth, but it requires a man of some sense to know how to lie well.
> Samuel Butler


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 22, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


no, the stupid one is you
but most already know that
LOL
but i KNEW you couldnt pass up that one
and you came through just as expected
FOOL


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 22, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Thank you for admitting that I'm an honest, truth-telling FOOL and America's Hemorrhoid, Stuttering LimpBoy is a SMART, cunning and crafty LIAR.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 22, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


no, you are ANYTHING but honest
but you believe your crap


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Actually, that would make him honest, more to the point he is willingly stupid.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


ah, my bad, you would be correct


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Actually, I think the correct term is willfully ignorant, which is worse than lying. Ignoring the truth is worse than what Rush does, Rush just sensationalizes and hypes things.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


yup, thats Rush's "thing"
and he doesnt deny it either
"being absurd to expose the absurdity" is one of his mantras


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The simple minds often confuse sensationalism with lying.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


But the simplest minds always confuse lying with sensationalism.

To the wicked, everything serves as pretext.
Voltaire

March 19, 2008
RUSH:    But two wrongs don't make a right.

May 6, 2008
RUSH:    *Operation Chaos is balance* to all of the fraud that is being committed throughout our electoral process.  George Soros is tampering with our electoral process with a huge multibillion-dollar fortune.  MoveOn.org is tampering with vast fundraising tentacles.  The unions...* I mean, who doesn't "tamper" with elections*, if you want to get right down to it?  *Everybody tampers with elections* because they're trying to influence the outcome. * But I'm not a tamperer. *

May 9, 2008
RUSH:   *Operation Chaos involves Republican operatives tampering in*, messing around with, having fun in, *Democrat elections*


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Okay, that's really funny ... because of those nothing is a lie, it's more of an announcement which only proves my point. Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 22, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


which just proves you dont GET IT
LOL
anyway
enough of the highjack
back to computer troubles


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Want to know something funny:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XH5gmKCeKI]YouTube - Ubuntu Virus[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 22, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


No it proves you will never admit the truth no matter how obvious.

And YOU were the one who brought up America's Hemorrhoid, Stuttering LimpBoy in the first place.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's something you'll really enjoy:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5lOg5XIhqc]YouTube - Ubuntu 9.04 with compiz and mac4lin Plus windows xp using wmware[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Spread it around! Spread it around now!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x35AIGJaM5M]YouTube - "EVOLUTION" - Linux Commercial[/ame]


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> Pale, three things to check.  the first and easiest is replace the battery on the mobo, it can cause some weird things to happen if it's going bad.  (Is the time/date on your computer constant or does it lose time?)  The other issue could be the power supply could be bad, you can get a new one for 40 to 60 bucks, go with no less than a 500 watt.  Number three, if you can use a flash drive to back up you docs/pics/search history/address book/messages and anything else you think is vital.  when you're done go to DOS command and type "format c:" which should wipe your hard drive.  Reload your OS, make sure you put a good antivirus on the new install then after you've reloaded the programs you want put the flash drive back in and run a scan on it before restoring it on your computer.  the last potential is it sounds like you may have picked up a bug.



Thanks for the pointers, but it appears the whole thing was more than likely my own doing. I had uploaded DVD Shrink, Nero, Tunebite, all combined with what was already on here, it appears it knocked my Lite-on DVD drive off from default. Too many programs fighting over it. So in my haste to uninstall programs I uninstalled my Realtek ALC888 HD Audio Drivers. So to top that off I confused my NVidia GeForce for my audio and downloaded an "update" for it from Windows Update and that screwed up my monitor/TV. When I went into my Device Manager and used "roll back driver," my monitor went completely out. At this point, not able to see my monitor, my computer not recognizing my DVD drive, and no sound either, I was pretty much figuring "time for a new computer." Well low and behold my electrician bosses brother is a total computer geek and works on them all day, every day. Gave him a call and we got my computer started in "safe mode." Went into my "device manager" and "uninstalled" my monitor. With that the computer reverted to it's default monitor driver which then enabled me to *SEE* my monitor. I then went to hp.com and downloaded the original drivers for the NVidia GeForce 6150LE Video. That got my monitor back to normal. But, I still have an issue that it seems many people have, and that's that I can't reinstall the Realtek HD audio drivers. I keep getting an error message that says I must have Windows UAA Buss Controllers installed first, and they ARE. Did many google searches, tried lots of fixes, nothing has worked yet to get my sound and DVD drive back. So, it boils down to I'm going to buy a 500GB external HP Simplesave drive, then download the considerable amount of music, pictures, documents and videos I have on here onto that, then install 4G of ram on here, and then install Windows Vista over the XP. That ought to bring me right up to date and get everything right back running, better than before.


----------



## sarahgop (Sep 25, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> I do appreciate the suggestions, but I don't want a Dell or a Mac. But I do know a new one is in order. This one is fucked. The recovery discs I have for it are not to this computer. I was supposed to make discs and never did. Not only that, I never allocated more space to my system restore that automatically shut off long ago, so I can't back it up either. Online help for a driver or an update is so convoluted and pathetic it's a worthless effort, as I've been at it now for about eight hours. I'm just screwed with this one. So it goes.



there  is a  hidden partition on your  comp where you  can wipe  it  clean and  start  over without  getting the  discs


----------



## namvet (Sep 25, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pale, three things to check.  the first and easiest is replace the battery on the mobo, it can cause some weird things to happen if it's going bad.  (Is the time/date on your computer constant or does it lose time?)  The other issue could be the power supply could be bad, you can get a new one for 40 to 60 bucks, go with no less than a 500 watt.  Number three, if you can use a flash drive to back up you docs/pics/search history/address book/messages and anything else you think is vital.  when you're done go to DOS command and type "format c:" which should wipe your hard drive.  Reload your OS, make sure you put a good antivirus on the new install then after you've reloaded the programs you want put the flash drive back in and run a scan on it before restoring it on your computer.  the last potential is it sounds like you may have picked up a bug.
> ...



so its all fixed except the audio ????


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pale, three things to check.  the first and easiest is replace the battery on the mobo, it can cause some weird things to happen if it's going bad.  (Is the time/date on your computer constant or does it lose time?)  The other issue could be the power supply could be bad, you can get a new one for 40 to 60 bucks, go with no less than a 500 watt.  Number three, if you can use a flash drive to back up you docs/pics/search history/address book/messages and anything else you think is vital.  when you're done go to DOS command and type "format c:" which should wipe your hard drive.  Reload your OS, make sure you put a good antivirus on the new install then after you've reloaded the programs you want put the flash drive back in and run a scan on it before restoring it on your computer.  the last potential is it sounds like you may have picked up a bug.
> ...




Cool!  Personally I would shy away from Vista unless you are planning to upgrade to Windows 7, soon.  My wife has it on her machine and I hate it!!!!!  It's a slow, memory hog with to many issues.  The other thing to remember is OS upgrades are never as good as clean installs but whichever path you choose make sure you have all the Vista or Win 7 drivers for your hardware before you install, it'll save you a lot of headaches.


----------



## 007 (Nov 14, 2009)

namvet said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Nope. Ordered a Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audigy sound card that fixed the sound up real good. Also bought a new Samsung LightScribe DVD drive, installed it, and it does exactly the same shit the old one did, NOTHING. So I go into my system, run the diagnosis, and it say's that the proper driver for this piece of hardware has been downloaded, and then it gives me an error message that say's it "can't find it." Well how can it not find the damn piece of hardware when it knew it was there to download the driver for it? Then when you go further in the diagnostics, it just says there's probably something wrong with the unit that it's not capable of diagnosing. I give up. Time to buy a new computer. Fuck this. There's probably something wrong with my mother board.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 14, 2009)

do you have a link to the exact cd drive that you bought?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Nov 14, 2009)

The only good HP is a dead HP.


----------



## Terry (Nov 14, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pale, three things to check.  the first and easiest is replace the battery on the mobo, it can cause some weird things to happen if it's going bad.  (Is the time/date on your computer constant or does it lose time?)  The other issue could be the power supply could be bad, you can get a new one for 40 to 60 bucks, go with no less than a 500 watt.  Number three, if you can use a flash drive to back up you docs/pics/search history/address book/messages and anything else you think is vital.  when you're done go to DOS command and type "format c:" which should wipe your hard drive.  Reload your OS, make sure you put a good antivirus on the new install then after you've reloaded the programs you want put the flash drive back in and run a scan on it before restoring it on your computer.  the last potential is it sounds like you may have picked up a bug.
> ...


Good Idea, just buy a new operating system.  Do make sure you do a search on Google to tweak Vista.  I would buy a new Power supply and increase your memory.  Download this little small program it might help to identify hardware you have on your pc and maybe even some serial numbers like XP.  Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit

I would save all the drivers on a disc, and write or print out the information gathered by Belarc Advisor.  Microsoft did do a recent update that I think has been causing problems with some of the system drivers. On automatic updates I would have them download but not install.  Check out what the update is before you install.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Nov 15, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> This fucking computer... I'm about ready to take it outside and beat it with a sledge hammer and pic like I did it's predecessor. First the Lite-on DVD started screwing up and wouldn't play DVD's, then the sound card lost it's driver somehow, so I decided to just throw in the System Recovery disc and restore it, so then the fucker tells me I can only use my recovery disc on an HP computer, which it is, a HP Pavilion. So this thing is screwed and I have no way to fix it.
> 
> Are there any computer guru's here that may have heard of this before and have some idea how to get past this problem?






Computers are people too.


----------



## KittenKoder (Nov 15, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > This fucking computer... I'm about ready to take it outside and beat it with a sledge hammer and pic like I did it's predecessor. First the Lite-on DVD started screwing up and wouldn't play DVD's, then the sound card lost it's driver somehow, so I decided to just throw in the System Recovery disc and restore it, so then the fucker tells me I can only use my recovery disc on an HP computer, which it is, a HP Pavilion. So this thing is screwed and I have no way to fix it.
> ...



Why yes ...






....  yes we are.


----------



## ScottBernard (Dec 1, 2009)

I almost bought an HP computer. But I heard many a horror story with their support. So, no business from me. Good luck.


----------



## JW Frogen (Dec 1, 2009)

ScottBernard said:


> I almost bought an HP computer. But I heard many a horror story with their support..



We have an HP printer and it is constantly hijacking our computer with HP theology.

I want to do a Nietzsche on it and throw it in the bin, but my wife is a teacher and needs orthodoxy.


----------

